
The Alpine Docker Mistake - alblue
http://technosophos.com/2016/02/25/the-alpine-mistake.html
======
detaro
The article spends a lot of time on a metaphor and vague claims, but IMHO
doesn't do anything to convince me that the arguments are good ones, never
citing relevant concrete issues. (I mean, really, "tar" doesn't have all the
flags that it does on your desktop, that's the most specific criticism you can
come up with?)

